# DYI Background change on a KVT 512



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

I had asked how to do this and couldnt find a answer so.
I figured it out on my own lol. Kinda simple once i learned what yo do.

\I have a KVT 512, Im not sure what all models this will work on.

Im using a fake ipod, hooked up threw the USB cable from the HU. Im sure any USB mass storage device will work.

First go ahead and start up the unit like normal then plug in your USB storage device, via the usb cable from the HU.









Next you wanna set the unit to Standby

First scroll down









Then press Standby









Next you wanna go to setup









Then user interface









Then select memory, this will be your storage device, in my case my fake ipod









Select the image you want to use. Mine was called boobs.









The image will appear. you can rotate if ya want. After that press enter.









After the image as been writing to your HU. Go to change background









Select your new image, then 2 press enter


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

There ya go, all finished. You have changed your background.


----------

